# AKs



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Whats the problems with Romainian AKs, I ask cause I see in here the members buy sell an trade AKs, But rarely tell the good points of them or bad, Some one said they are put together from parts an not well made parts, I keep seeing this WTSHTF in places, if so I dont have enough toilet paper, an wish to get the right brand, dollar store brand leaves your hand dirty sometimes, If these aks are like toilet paper I want to get one from the right store, My Sks seems to be reliable other than beating dents in the roof cover at the range, but that just keeps me active as they drop back down on my head, LOL, What is a inexpencive AK-47 that IS reliable, Thanks ole Carver


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Romanians (WASR10) are great AK's. I have owned several and I have fired thousands of rounds through them without single issue. They accept hi cap mags and have a chrome lined barrel rated for 80K rounds.

When I was buying them about 10 years ago, I could pick them up brand new for under $350 all day!! I can't believe what they go for now.

There are nicer AK's as well but in my opinion the Romanian is twice the firearm that the SKS is.

The Romanian has a stamped receiver and as with many AK's, the parts generally fit together loosely and are obviously mass produced. This is part of what makes the AK so successful.

There are AK'swith milled receivers as well such as an Egyptian MAADI AK and they will cost you more. Many AK fans love those and I owned one before but could not really tell a difference in how it shot, it just looked different and I think it was a little heavier.

I would personally recommend the Romanian to anyone and I would be very surprised to hear of you having any issues with it.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

I've even been wanting one lately because after I got out of the Corps. I was forced to sell almost all of my firearms due to financial issues. I have seen 2 lately in stores/ pawn shops and my jaw hit the floor because of the price tag!!

It used to be that an AR-15 cost double what the AK cost. Now they are similarly priced. Someone is making a fortune off of these things because I'm sure they sell for peanuts when they leave Romania!

I saw one for sale last week for $649!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

If you compare them to the other AKs on the market they are the worst. However, from an outside perspective they still a quality a quality rifle that works; its just not pretty like an Arsenal SGL-21 or a MAK-90.

A friend of mine has one and from shooting it, its a winner.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks gentlmen, I might have to look one up for keepsake myself, I see that it needs to be looked over good for rivets loose, the reciever not having the dimples to hold the mags tight, That much I pretty much can eye, Hey but info is like money, You can save by asking rather than buying an living with regret, Thanks ole Carver


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

carver if you can find a I.O (inter ordnace) they are great for the price around $500


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Ive heard some of the range members talking about that co. makes the M-1 carbine as well, ole Carver


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I have had owned several Romanian's over the years. A very functional weapon for what it was designed for. Like most AK's it is not a sniper rifle. Relative to other higher priced AK's it does not have the finish. But again, it does exactly what it was designed for: pull the trigger, go bang, hit center mass out to 200 yards. It is a tractor not a Porsche.


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

I own a Romanian (factory reciever) SAR AK and another built on a Ewbanks reciever from a Romy parts kit. Both are good functional weapons. A lot of the WASR's had the mag wells cut to accept double stack mags. Some were over cut causing wobbly mags and feed issues. The majority of them function as well as any other AK. Canted sights were another issue with Romanians as well as every other manufacture of the AK including Arsenal, USA. Probably the beat deal going right now is on Saiga rifles IMO. Check out the Vepr's too, nice guns! AK's and AR's are both overpriced if you ask me. Still I own both.


----------

